# I want to rescue a Malt



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

I lost my furbaby Dec. 1 this year to a liver shunt. I think I want a new dog. I have been looking at breeders and rescue places online. I am overwhelmed. I guess these rescue places foster out these dogs. I don't understand what is going on here but I feel I am being given the "run around". They make me fill out an application and then call my vet for a reference which is okay but now I am wondering how I can research them to verify that they are being honest with me? I hate to adopt a dog that they might have told me was house trained and then find out that it wasn't. Or find out later that it is not pure bred. I could go on and on. They charge for these dogs and if you take them back, which they will accept, you do not get a refund. :smhelp:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is easy. Where do you live? We can, most certainly lead you in the right direction for a rescue.

Petfinder, alone, is a darn good source. Yep, you want a reputable organization, most are.

And yep, Rescues must have applications filled out completely, along with references, they do check.
They don't *make you *fill out an application. You do that on your own, as part of the adoption process.
They want the best homes possible. These little ones have been through enough, and they don't want
them to suffer any more. 

Rescues do not "charge" for a dog. It is a donation towards medical bills for ALL the dogs. You have no idea
what these bills add up to. Through a reputable organization, you will receive a dog fully vetted, and loving.
Some are not as loving, some have health issues. They especially need rescue's "picky" help. 

As far as potty training goes, there is no guarantee. Could be potty trained at the fosters, yet pee on your carpet
the minute he arrives. Just goes back to basic training. I must say it's much easier once they know the drill. 

Also, if you have small children, it's a bit difficult, as so many Maltese are surrendered because of new babies, and small children.

One more question, how would you find out later that the dog was not pure-bred? Does that matter? Who knows what mine are, and who cares?
They're rescues, most do not come with their Pedigrees on file.


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 22 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865763


> This is easy. Where do you live? We can, most certainly lead you in the right direction for a rescue.
> 
> Petfinder, alone, is a darn good source. Yep, you want a reputable organization, most are.
> 
> ...


I live in NE Ohio. My concern is I feel the "foster" parent is giving me the run around. She tells me I can come see the dog and then cancels and can't show it again until a week from now and different other issues. The dog has been in her foster care for over a year. Is that unusual? She also gives me excuses about computer problems. No, I don't care about it being a mixed breed, but I am told it was a very expensive pure bred surrendered by someone who had to reduce the amount of dogs they had for breeding. He sounds perfect for me but I hate for her to be telling me a story and I find out he bites or something.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (littledog @ Dec 22 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865753


> I lost my furbaby Dec. 1 this year to a liver shunt. I think I want a new dog. I have been looking at breeders and rescue places online. I am overwhelmed. I guess these rescue places foster out these dogs. I don't understand what is going on here but I feel I am being given the "run around". They make me fill out an application and then call my vet for a reference which is okay but now I am wondering how I can research them to verify that they are being honest with me? I hate to adopt a dog that they might have told me was house trained and then find out that it wasn't. Or find out later that it is not pure bred. I could go on and on. They charge for these dogs and if you take them back, which they will accept, you do not get a refund. :smhelp:[/B]



I am soo sorry about the loss of your baby!!!! How awful that must be for you. 

As far as rescues, if you want a guarantee about being purebred, then i would look into a puppy from a show breeder. Otherwise, I don't know that's it's something you need to worry about. I only say that because what if you find out that your new baby isn't a purebred. What are you going to do? Return it to rescue because it's not a purebred? If it's important to you, I would go another route. Rescues aren't trying to pull the wool over the public's eyes, they are just trying to find the best homes possibles. Rescues have adoption fees, they aren't trying to make money off these adoptions. 

Good luck with your search!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

If you absolutely want a prue bred Maltese, rescue may not be for you. Because dogs in rescue do not come with papers, and often their history is not known, you will not have any guarantee of pedigree or behavior. Rescue groups will give you all of the information they have, but often that is very little. When you take in a rescue, you can expect issues, but with time and love, they will make the best pet ever.

I have worked with NCMR, SCMR, and AMA rescue. In order to even foster a dog, I had to fill out applications, have references checked, and a home visit. I would not have it any other way. Most of the dogs in rescue have had enough problems, without being put into anther difficult situation. All of the reputable organizations do their very best to make the best match for the dog and new family. My Cassie is a rescue, and I couldn't be happier with her. Yes, rescue groups do charge for dogs. As Deb said, medical bills for these dogs can be enormous. Anyone that works in rescue can attest to the fact that not only do the rescue groups not make any money, they are always scrambling trying to find the funds to help more dogs.

If you feel that a rescue is not for you, you could contact breeders that may have some retirees they want to rehome. They will probably charge you the cost of spay/neuter and teeth cleaning. You will know the pedigree of your dog, but many of these dogs will not be potty trained and will probably be older. IMO, you could do no better than a rescue, but it might not be for everyone.

PS: Remember foster mothers are volunteers, and often have jobs and family matters to take of. Foster parents keep a dog until the perfect family can be found for their particular dog. I don't think any foster parent would purposely lie about the dog. That would serve no purpose. You could easily return the dog, and that defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (littledog @ Dec 22 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865768


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 22 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865763





> This is easy. Where do you live? We can, most certainly lead you in the right direction for a rescue.
> 
> Petfinder, alone, is a darn good source. Yep, you want a reputable organization, most are.
> 
> ...


I live in NE Ohio. My concern is I feel the "foster" parent is giving me the run around. She tells me I can come see the dog and then cancels and can't show it again until a week from now and different other issues. The dog has been in her foster care for over a year. Is that unusual? She also gives me excuses about computer problems. No, I don't care about it being a mixed breed, but I am told it was a very expensive pure bred surrendered by someone who had to reduce the amount of dogs they had for breeding. He sounds perfect for me but I hate for her to be telling me a story and I find out he bites or something.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Who is the Rescue Org? It's VERY important to feel good about this. If you have a bad feeling, then walk away. Hey, I hate to say this, but I've known many
foster moms, who had the dogs for adoption for a long time, yet turned down every applicant, because they were attached to the dog. 

This is understandable, to a certain extent, as I had my Daisy for over a year, with no interest in this senior gal. I then receive a phone call from NMR saying
an interested party, in Washington, wanted her. Within minutes, I said nope, she's home. She was then removed from the adoption page. But to continue having a dog up for adoption, you have no plans on
letting go, is insane. It's wasting everyone's time, and hopes.

Let's continue our search for your rescue pup. 

It's hard to let go, but as fosters, and to continue saving lives, we have to let go.


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

The rescue org is Adopt-Aluv Rescue. I didn't ask specifically about returning the dog and what part if any of my donation would be returned. I have talked online to a variety of rescues and get different answers so am getting a little muddled in my mind. I want to rescue a dog as I feel I could give a little guy a good home. I want a dog to love me like my Toby did and I want a dog for me to love like I loved Toby. I would also like him to look like Toby. I want him to be rather small (5 - 7 lbs). Toby was sort of a rescue. My sister got him for a playmate for her Silky and she gave him to me as he didn't get along with her Silky. I was only going to keep him until a proper home could be found. Well, one was found allright - Mine. I loved him from the start. He bonded to me immediately and we were inseparable. I carried him in a purse and he loved being with me. He hated to go to be groomed and I would like a dog that liked to be combed and brushed as I tried to do Toby but he wouldn't stand still for me. I don't blame them for not wanting to go to the vet. Toby was very smart as most malts are. I don't want a show dog or a puppy. I want a companion. I really don't care if he is purebred but due to the inbreeding Toby had a congenital birth defect. I would like to avoid that but only out of my own selfishness, I don't want to lose another dog and experience the hurt. I don't know how women go through losing a baby or child. I think I want a male rather than female as I hear females tend to be like us women - a little temperamental. On the other hand, males tend to mark their territory and every leg in this house has been peed on. So, I guess it's a trade off.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Sorry for your loss of Toby. :grouphug: 

It's wonderful that you are wanting to foster an older Maltese. I am sure you feel lost without him. With adult dogs even if they were potty trained where they are at, they still need to be repotty trained to the new home. Tell us what you are looking for in a new dog? You've said so far, you want a Maltese that you can carry in a purse and go places with you. With that they need an even temperament so they can be trained not to bark when you are in a store. 

Tina


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am a foster mom for SCMR. The reason we have vet checks and home visits is because we want our dogs to go to good homes and not end up back in rescue. The adoption fee you pay most of the time doesn't even cover the money we have spent on the dog. Almost every dog that comes into rescue needs a spay or neuter, a dental and vaccinations. Alot of them more serious medical conditions--heartworm positive, infections, eye surgery, amputations, liver shunt, etc. We relay on donations. Alot of our dogs come from puppymills and shelters and also owner turn ins. It does sound like your foster mom may be attached to the dog and doesn't want to let him go, but maybe not. Foster moms are very busy, we all are volunteers and have full, busy lives. There are plently of dogs in rescue and check your local shelter also. Petfinder is where most rescues list their dogs. Even if you don't see the right dog you can get preapproved to adopt and that way when you see a dog that interests you all the paper work is done. Good luck in your search for your new baby.
Cindy


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

Please do check your shelters.
We are in Ohio and we just adopted Sunny a little over two weeks ago from a local shelter_ and _they just picked up another Maltese last week (and already has been adopted).

I am amazed that people are dumping this breed of dog on the streets. :bysmilie: 

We signed up to volunteer to foster her due to her condition and likely-hood just not anyone would adopt her(she looked bad-scabs hair loss and bad teeth, cataract eye, matted), that she would need a special family that had time and love to give her and to make her well again.... but it feels like we are already her new home. Fostering is not for the weak hearten. Esp when the foster dog gets along with your resident dogs and loves everyone in the house 
It does sound to me like the may be foster dodging, but then again I could be 100% wrong- like Cindy suggested, she may be busy. 

I am sure you will find a Malt to suit your needs.
Just keep looking and do not get your heart set until you are in good correspondence with the foster/organization.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Given this time of year, like Cindy said, the foster mom may just be swamped with the holidays.

All of the comments about rescues have been on target. I fostered then adoped my Tessa and the rescue wants to make sure they go to good homes. Before I could foster, NMR checked my vet, groomer, and personal references. 

Good luck with your search - I hope you are as lucky as I am with Tessa. She's my loving little sweetheart!


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the good advice. Keep it coming as I have a lot to learn. I am wondering, would it be in order to ask if I could take the dog home for a day or two to see how he fits in? It is only 1 hr drive away from our home. I think taking only 15 min or so to decide if this dog is right is a bit risky.


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Dec 22 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865882


> I am a foster mom for SCMR. The reason we have vet checks and home visits is because we want our dogs to go to good homes and not end up back in rescue. The adoption fee you pay most of the time doesn't even cover the money we have spent on the dog. Almost every dog that comes into rescue needs a spay or neuter, a dental and vaccinations. Alot of them more serious medical conditions--heartworm positive, infections, eye surgery, amputations, liver shunt, etc. We relay on donations. Alot of our dogs come from puppymills and shelters and also owner turn ins. It does sound like your foster mom may be attached to the dog and doesn't want to let him go, but maybe not. Foster moms are very busy, we all are volunteers and have full, busy lives. There are plently of dogs in rescue and check your local shelter also. Petfinder is where most rescues list their dogs. Even if you don't see the right dog you can get preapproved to adopt and that way when you see a dog that interests you all the paper work is done. Good luck in your search for your new baby.
> Cindy[/B]


I visited your website. What wonderful dogs. I wish I could adopt all of them.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When I lost my Missy I was soooooo heartbroken. I was informed about a little maltese mixon petfinder and I went to 'just take a look". Well she wasn't the prettiest Malt I'd ever seen, and in fact were 'looks' what I'd base my decision on she would likely not have come to me. however her story is what pulled at my heart and I KNEW she was meant to come to our home. Iknew I could give her the TLC she needed and the patience to work thru the few issues she had. 
The rescue was very very up front with what these issues were and I had several conversations as to how I planned/hoped to help her overcome them. However I knew even if we didn't overcome them... she'd be a keeper no matter what... we'd simply 'cope' and adjust. 
I, in fact ,was impressed and pleased with the application process .... the questions, the reference process etc. Yes, it was lengthy, but that told me that the rescue truly wanted it to be a good match for BOTH Naddie and for us! We had to have a visit with Naddie before approval, and basically aside from getting fostermom's approval.. we had to get "Naddie's approval' as well LOL . Apparently another lady was interested and got to the 'visit' stage. Apparently a very lovely lady at that...but>>> there simply was no 'connection' between she and Naddie. With us, however, from the first moment we 'connected' and them some...Naddie was all over us! Fostermom said it was the very opposite between the other gal and Naddie. I say this because I truly believe there is a 'connection' that can't be explained... just that it's a meant to be and you just know it!
BTW, Naddie was between 1-2 years old and victim of severe neglect/abuse...thus the reasons for a few of her issues. Now 4 years later, she is totally a happy, secure little pooch and one of the best I've ever had!! Everyone loves her!! Her transition took a couple of months for some... a bit longer for others but overall it was pretty painless for us both! 
Good Luck!! I'm sure you will find your little 'meant-to-be-Malt"!


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 23 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865999


> When I lost my Missy I was soooooo heartbroken. I was informed about a little maltese mixon petfinder and I went to 'just take a look". Well she wasn't the prettiest Malt I'd ever seen, and in fact were 'looks' what I'd base my decision on she would likely not have come to me. however her story is what pulled at my heart and I KNEW she was meant to come to our home. Iknew I could give her the TLC she needed and the patience to work thru the few issues she had.
> The rescue was very very up front with what these issues were and I had several conversations as to how I planned/hoped to help her overcome them. However I knew even if we didn't overcome them... she'd be a keeper no matter what... we'd simply 'cope' and adjust.
> I, in fact ,was impressed and pleased with the application process .... the questions, the reference process etc. Yes, it was lengthy, but that told me that the rescue truly wanted it to be a good match for BOTH Naddie and for us! We had to have a visit with Naddie before approval, and basically aside from getting fostermom's approval.. we had to get "Naddie's approval' as well LOL . Apparently another lady was interested and got to the 'visit' stage. Apparently a very lovely lady at that...but>>> there simply was no 'connection' between she and Naddie. With us, however, from the first moment we 'connected' and them some...Naddie was all over us! Fostermom said it was the very opposite between the other gal and Naddie. I say this because I truly believe there is a 'connection' that can't be explained... just that it's a meant to be and you just know it!
> BTW, Naddie was between 1-2 years old and victim of severe neglect/abuse...thus the reasons for a few of her issues. Now 4 years later, she is totally a happy, secure little pooch and one of the best I've ever had!! Everyone loves her!! Her transition took a couple of months for some... a bit longer for others but overall it was pretty painless for us both!
> Good Luck!! I'm sure you will find your little 'meant-to-be-Malt"![/B]


That's what I want first and foremost -- that bond that the dog makes to me.


----------

